# Deckhanding for Captain Yamada



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Went as a deckhand yesterday with Captain Yamada out of Gushikawa. the group did not rent trolling gear but said they might want to troll. so I brought along my 12/0 setup and Avet HXW to do some trolling. 
morning started off slow with a few midget mahi's on the troll. 2 of them took the hook through the eyes so they went in the hold. about 6-8lbs each. then we picked up a little wahoo about 18-20lbs. kept it because everyone likes a little wahoo! and the fact that it hit the 12/0 and we initially thought it got off so we kept it out there and started trolling again only to see it skip across the surface... haha. brought it in and it was almost dead. 

changed spots and hit up some tuna. got a few on the troll. one on a pink jet head and a lot on my aluminum jetted cedar plug. we chumed and chunked bait and caught a few more schoolie yellowfin and skipjack. trolled to another spot and picked up a schoolie size big eye then picked at a spotty tuna bite for a couple hours. until we relocated. captain marked a school and we circled it with the troll gear and had a small marlin come in the spread. he was with us for about 15 seconds then disappeared. it probably stuck around just wasn't interested in the lures. we got on the school and the group landed several bigger skipjack and some more YFT. all schoolie size. even saw a trigger fish and a Bluefin trevally come on board. BFT was released as it was only about 10" long. 
Decided to call it a day and head back. Captain decided to haul ass in at about 14.5 knots. so I put out the 12/0 with a heavy bullet head that has two jets. sent it way back out of the white wash where it would stay down and then kicked back. 

on our way in one of the guys asked if anything hit it yet. I told him he'd know if it happened and we were lucky if we did hook up going so fast because the wahoo have been few and far between. 

just as we're almost inside the bay the 12/0 sounds. I look over and the rod is doubled over then look out to the lure, the biggest wahoo ive ever seen sky rockets away from the boat. then it jumps sideways and "MARLIN!" I get over to the rod and check it to make sure the drags aren't too lose then turn to the group and say "who wants it?"... they all look at me and say "You get it!" . so there I was staring at the 12/0 as all my mono top shot disappears thinking of what to do. (harness up? fight from the holder? there's no chair... where's the gate?)

initial run after slowing down. really nothing to do right now...
http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums...D-8BA0-4983-A6CF-F6F9306CC8BD_zpsbdg1bsdd.mp4

ok got it! 

grab the harness, ask for my plate to be passed over, get the harness on, clip into the reel then lift if out of the holder and set the gimbal. Game on! 
I was just about down to my braid by this point, meaning I had 550yards of mono out there that could get hung up on debri or tangled with god knows what on the surface or just under. I moved to the center of the boat and told the captain to turn. he turned to the right a bit and I started reeling. Then the huge arc in my line from the boat to where the fish is now popped out of the water and gave me about 100yrds of loose line. I quickly picked it up and came tight. once I had about 300yrds back I moved to the back of the boat and started cranking. the captain set the boat to idle around 2mph.
http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i214/katguy/Okinawa fishing/DSCN0445_zpsdjd9vqxi.mp4




got it within 50 yards and moved to the front of the boat.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Goes to show you just never know! Awesome catch!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I am assuming there is more to the story and or video???


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Jgatorman said:


> I am assuming there is more to the story and or video???


There's a clip of it being landed that's not posted yet but as far as more to the story....? I'm not following.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

And also I know a lot of people get upset when Marlin are killed and say they don't taste good etc. I'm not sure who made that up. Marlin is delicious! Sashimi, fried, grilled and seared. I'm sure that's a rumor started by the people who rely on them for tourism but I highly recommend trying some.

Everyone there took a piece of that fish and the rest had been sold before we even got to port.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

" I got it within 50 yards and moved to the front of the boat". No closure there my friend unless I missed something. Then the videos I saw never showed the fish so until you mentioned it I was unaware that it was landed. Sounds like a lot of fun, congrats!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Are the pics not showing up for you?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

evidently not checking cell phone, I see says the blind man ...very nice. Pics not showing on work computer


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I really enjoyed reading the report....thanks for sharing.


<<"""who wants it?"... they all look at me and say "You get it!""">>

lol...

then pic #12th....strikes....

i can add (if i may) : "who is this guy?"....


lol

great great report man... Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report! Good detail. I've eaten Marlin a few times. Not my favorite but not bad either.


----------

